

Chrome OS launch: Good news for the CrunchPad? - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-chrome-os-almost-here-good-news-for-the-crunchpad-2009-11

======
dan_the_welder
What a stupid article. You would think that a "Silicon Alley Insider" would
know that it already has a custom OS (window manager/distro) designed
especially for it by Fusion Garage, Arrington's partners.

Also you would think an 'insider' would know that a fresh OS would need more
customizing and bug fixing for a brand new hardware device than can be done in
a reasonable amount of time. Speculatively before Christmas.

The last speculative article I read suggested they were waiting for PixelQI
displays, which seems reasonable unlike this twaddle.

